# My first tank



## dainiusiva (Jul 25, 2009)

Hello, this is my first tank.I've dreamt about having a fish tank for a long time,and finaly i did it.it's nothing impressive - just stock 72 liters aquarium with in-aquarium filter and heater. the sand is white quartz sand,and the rocks are "volcanic origin rocks".i've added 3 tropheus ikola and 4 neolamprologus.here are the images :









































































Suggestions ant thoughts are always welcome


----------



## fmueller (Jan 11, 2004)

72G is a very nice size for a tank, and I love your aquascaping with the sand and rocks. It gives a very natural look to the setup. N. caudopunctatus are an excellent choice. In my experience they really appreciate shells as spawning site, and you might want to ad some empty shells to make the fish feel more comfortable. Regarding the Tropheus, I recommend reading this article. If you take the advice to heart, you might reconsider this stocking choice.

Best of luck

Frank


----------



## bottomdweller (May 26, 2010)

Nice tank, I definitely like the choice of rocks.

I too am new to the fish tank scene, I have just posted my first fish tank as well. 
Welcome!! Hope we both learn a lot from this forum.


----------



## dainiusiva (Jul 25, 2009)

Frank,

thank you for the information,i've read this article over and over again. Its just that ikolas were available. We dont have much choice here. But if the aggression gets too high i will have to return them to lfs. Also thanks for pointing out which shellies i have. They are still juvies so shells will be added later on.

Bottomdweller,

Thanks, i am happy you liked it,and i hope that we will learn a lot of interesting things on this forum.

Dainius


----------



## fmueller (Jan 11, 2004)

With three tropheus in a tank that size, chances are two will be dead long before anybody who is not a long time tropheus expert would see any problem. But of course it's you choice if you want to take the chance. I've lost more than two fish because I needed to find things out for myself :wink:

Juvie caudopunkts will also appreciate shells as hide out spots, and establish territories around the shells. There is no particular hurry, but I'd get some shells in the setup as soon as possible. I could be wrong, but from your photos I'd say those caudopunctatus are of a size where they might spawn anytime.

Greetings

Frank


----------



## dainiusiva (Jul 25, 2009)

thanks for the info Frank.

The agression is getting higher and higher with tropheus.the male chases females all day long.i think i will get females back to lfs tommorow.
Do you think 6 more caudopunctatus will be ok in my tank?i already see a pair forming in them (dont know if thats exactly what thay do),and they have taken over one crevice of rocks as their own,so i guess they really can spawn at any time.i will add shells as soon as possible and keep you posted.

Dainius


----------



## varya (Dec 28, 2009)

Very Good!


----------



## dainiusiva (Jul 25, 2009)

thank you varya, glad you liked it.


----------



## Dj823cichild (Mar 30, 2009)

background?


----------



## dainiusiva (Jul 25, 2009)

Dj823cichild said:


> background?


no,i prefer the open look.if i ever move the tank by the wall them maybe i'll add black background


----------



## Maccgyver (Jun 6, 2010)

Very cool you would probably benefit from some live aquatic plants as well I got a crypt type plant and some grasses.  Looks cool and actually serves the ecosystem of the tank very well.


----------



## Bearbear (May 8, 2010)

Looks very nice :thumb: .
Giving me some thought to adding something to my desk. :drooling:


----------



## englishfishyman (Jun 15, 2008)

Very Nice, prefer tanks with some sort of background doh. Nice rock scape.


----------



## dainiusiva (Jul 25, 2009)

sad news today... all my fishes are dead because of temp getting too high...


----------



## Maccgyver (Jun 6, 2010)

Oh NO!!! That is tragic very sorry to hear that. ;( I would be very sad if my fishies took a turn for the worst. My condolences. What happened the heater go on the fritz??


----------



## dainiusiva (Jul 25, 2009)

no, i was away from home and my brother was caring for the tank,and as we have a hot summer here,he simply forgot to close the curtains to block the sun (the sun shines in the room from morning till evening). 
a sad thing indeed,i need to look into a chiller or taking care of the tank myself all the time. 
anyone know of some other cooling methods?


----------



## aaquale1 (Apr 18, 2009)

The best solution to your problem is instead of buying unnecessary equipment is to move your tank. It should not be in direct sunlight as it can cause unwanted algae growth as well as cook your tank (as you have found out). Also you should really think about putting a background on your tank to give your fish a sense of security as it will not have to watch all directions for threats. giving your fish a corner or space where it can feel safe will lessen stress.


----------



## GotCichlids? (May 21, 2010)

This is only a 20g tank? 72L?


----------



## nauTik (Mar 18, 2009)

dainiusiva said:


> sad news today... all my fishes are dead because of temp getting too high...


 

gotta agree with the above posters btw, you probably wont want to buy a chiller to solve this problem. They can get VERY expensive. I'd say just move it out of the sunlight, maybe against a wall like you were saying earlier in this thread?

If you can't do that then maybe be super careful with making sure the curtains are closed. Although, I personally wouldn't want to deprive my room of sunlight at all times :\.

oh btw is this a 72gallon or 72liter tank? Looks too small to be 72 gallons, but maybe it's just the picture


----------



## GotCichlids? (May 21, 2010)

AfricanCichlidSweetPea said:


> This is only a 20g tank? 72L?


I quote my self haha first line of thread he explains that this is a 72L which isn't even a 20g its more like 19.1g and now that I think of it with glass thickness, substrate, decor/rocks, fish and not filling it up all the way this is prob only a 14g tank


----------



## wpk22 (Jan 17, 2010)

fmueller said:


> 72G is a very nice size for a tank, and I love your aquascaping with the sand and rocks. It gives a very natural look to the setup. N. caudopunctatus are an excellent choice. In my experience they really appreciate shells as spawning site, and you might want to ad some empty shells to make the fish feel more comfortable. Regarding the Tropheus, I recommend reading this article. If you take the advice to heart, you might reconsider this stocking choice.
> 
> Best of luck
> 
> Frank


I think that is 72 liters, that doesnt look like a 72 gallon imo. if it is 72 litre that will change your stocking list


----------



## nauTik (Mar 18, 2009)

yup that would be the problem from the very start. Your tank is waaay too small


----------



## dainiusiva (Jul 25, 2009)

yes, the tank is more like 14g with the decor.and the stocking list is already changed.now the tank contains 8 orange pseudotropheus zebra


----------



## Rick_Lindsey (Aug 26, 2002)

A handful of the N. Caudopunks you had before would make a good stocking for this tank, I think you will find those pseudotropheus will rapidly outgrow this tank.

-Rick (the armchair aquarist)


----------



## PepoLD (Dec 9, 2009)

sorry about your loss...

heater malfunction? happened to me 2 months ago on a show tank and lost like 30/40 fishes 
**** heaters.. :?

For your tank size, you should try some other tangs like Neolamprologus or Julidochromis, Tropheus need a larger tank... most t. people says that you should never keep less than 12, i say get at least 18


----------



## dainiusiva (Jul 25, 2009)

when pseudotropheus outgrow my tank i will be happy to provide them with a new, bigger one


----------



## dainiusiva (Jul 25, 2009)

there are fighting for dominance in the tank already.very interesting to watch. i hope the dispute will be settled quickly


----------



## nauTik (Mar 18, 2009)

dainiusiva said:


> there are fighting for dominance in the tank already.very interesting to watch. i hope the dispute will be settled quickly


How big are they? 8 future 6 inch fish is a lot for a 14ish gallon tank.


----------



## dainiusiva (Jul 25, 2009)

dainiusiva said:


> when pseudotropheus outgrow my tank i will be happy to provide them with a new, bigger one


----------



## nauTik (Mar 18, 2009)

dainiusiva said:


> dainiusiva said:
> 
> 
> > when pseudotropheus outgrow my tank i will be happy to provide them with a new, bigger one


I read the post, I just think a 14ish gallon tank seems like a waste to keep fish that are going to outgrow it soon. These are territorial fish, and not only size determines the tank requirements for them.


----------



## gmaschke (Aug 23, 2008)

I really like the rock. Also you said 72 liter and some assumed it was 72 gallon. Not sure on your local temp. and if that caused the rise if so you might need to consider a cooling ystem.

Also although you prefer the open look your fish don't. They will prefer a background and one chosen wisely with bring the fish color out and/or improve the look of the tank. I hope you don't give up keep trying. Before you replace them make sure you get the temp issue straightened out and get some advice on stocking so you don't throw money away on fish doomed for death with each other. Consider tank mates and your tank size.


----------



## dainiusiva (Jul 25, 2009)

i have tested for a few days some passive cooling methods,and as they proved good results i went away and stocked the tank.i will provide photos when i get the chance


----------



## Superbowlbound (Dec 30, 2009)

I know it has been said, but i seriously urge you to reconsider. The 1 inch of fish for gallon rule does not apply here as they will fight for dominance. That is fine for a community tank, but these fish are not neon tetras and guppies. A 70cm length (or whatever it is) tank is just not sufficient enough as they will fight like b**ches in there.


----------

